# What are your best April Fools Day jokes/Pranks



## johnrsemt (Apr 5, 2013)

What a


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 5, 2013)

Didn't let me post mine;

I stole this from a co worker;  but it was great:

Take a catheter bag, slit along the top;  fill 3/4 with water,  some dark yellow food coloring;   and 2-3 small goldfish  (good contrast with the colored water)

  Take a patient that is either coherent with a sense of humor,  or unconscious.  Run the tubing under the covers about the waist area.

    First one; took a patient from ECF to X-ray at local hospital;   on the way going through the ED, we stopped a couple of nurses; asking if they thought our patient should be checked for a UTI.   And Doctors,  and other medics,  and x-ray techs.
    Did the same when we returned the patient to the ECF.  Told the nurse that the hospital cathed the patient, and we thought he had a bad UTI.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha, that's a good one.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 6, 2013)

Last prank on me on the job at ambo company had me pull the prankster through the pass-through window from the back to the front of the Cadillac ambulance. I'm not in favor of anything physical unless it's going to be immediately funny to the subject too.


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 30, 2013)

johnrsemt said:


> What a




My old partner told us he got married on April Fools Day.. we really didn't believe him. 

Till the next day when he showed up with the marriage certificate.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 31, 2013)

There's another thread about this. You'll find some people are very opposed to pranking at work. Funny as jokes can be, to many people get carried away.


----------

